# Pacific Rim - Blu-ray Review



## Mike Edwards

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=12908[/img] 
*Title: Pacific Rim* 

*Movie:* :4.5stars:
*Video:* :5stars:
*Audio:* :5stars: 
*Extras:* :4.5stars: 

*HTS Overall Score:*97




[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=12909[/img]*Summary*
FINALLY! Is all I can say. I’ve be been impatiently waiting for “Pacific Rim” to hit the shelves ever since I saw it in theaters. There are movies that are meant to be analyzed and taken seriously, and then there’s those movies that are all about the geeky fun and spectacle, ala “Transformers”. “Pacific Rim” is definitely one of the latter. “Pacific Rim” is Guillermo Del Toro’s love letter to the old “Gojira” flicks along with a good heavy mixture of “Voltron” and the like. It’s a movie made for nerds everywhere and my reaction when seeing the film was something like THIS. 
*Spoiler* 












 An explosive blast from beginning to end, Del Toro leaves his trademark style stamped all over the project, from the inclusion of Ron Perlman down to the uniquely crafted monsters and incredible use of the audio channels. The film is crafted by a nerd, for the nerds and it definitely won’t be for those who only like Dramas, or serious films. The movie takes the bull by the horns right out of the gate and doesn’t slow down the action or homages to those awesomely bad flicks of our youth. So sit back, enjoy the ride and let yourself be taken in by the awe and splendor of the spectacle.

In 2013 giant monsters rise from the deep, monsters that are unparalleled in their destructive powers and start to demolish humanity. These monsters, given the moniker “Kaiju”, rise from a rift in space and time, opened at the bottom of the ocean. One by one they come from the abyss and raze the cities of man. Realizing that their normal tactics aren’t going to work, humanity bands together and creates monsters of their own, giant mechs that are piloted by gifted humans. With these mechs, or Jaegers, humanity starts winning the war. The problem is the Kaiju keep coming and the Jaegers are starting to lose ground through attrition. One of the best, Raleigh Becket (Charlie Hunnam) drops out of the program when his brother is killed in his final battle with a Kaiju. While the Jaegers are impressive, it takes TWO pilots to control the thing, both neurally linked to each other in order to control the machines. Raleigh slips away from the war and goes to work as a construction worker, building defensive walls for the remaining human cites.

Fast forward several years, the Jaegers are but extinct, as the world leaders switch to other tactics to protect humanity (tactics that aren’t working by the way) and Commander Stacker Pentecost (Idris Elba) is barely gaining funding for his small Jaeger force. Realizing that humanity must take a stand against the Kaiju and bring the offense back to their side of the rift, he formulates a plan where his Jaeger pilots must attack the rift and bring a bomb through the rift and collapse it from the other side. His problem is that he’s running out of pilots. Finding the elusive Raleigh, Stacker persuades the young man to come back to work as a pilot. Upon arriving Raleigh is tasked with picking a new co-pilot with the help of Stacker’s young ward, Mako (Rinko Kikuchi). As fate would have it, Raleigh finds that Mako is the most compatible pilot, much to the chagrin and anger of commander Pentecost. While he forbids the union, with the increase of Kaiju attacks, Stacker must finally realize that he can’t keep his most talented people outside of the pilots nest. With Mako and Raleigh combined they create a fighting force that’s unparalled albeit a little bit unstable at times due to Mako’s past.

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=12910[/img]
Guillermo Del Toro brings the monsters to life with such ease and finesse that you have to realize just how adept at fantasy the man really is. The Kaiju are terrifying to behold and carry his signature color tones and feel to their creation. Many of you who grew up with the Gojira and Voltron movies may recognize the many homages that Del Toro gives to his beloved monsters. The bat, the crab, the gorilla monster, they’re all there. To make it even more gleefully nerdy, the Jaegers themselves carry all the ridiculous cliché’s and trademark signs of Anime Mecha shows and even the Sentai genre. Every time that you think that Del Toro can’t pack any more awesomeness into the film your jaw hits the floor as a new weapon or fighting technique is revealed. From Elbow rockets, to chest missiles and yes, even the obligatory mecha sword is given to our over the top heroes. 

Sometimes the characters can suffer as a result of the cheese, but it’s a nice balance between cheesy, wildly action packed, and just the right enough of serious drama to keep the film grounded so that people of all ages and tastes can enjoy the film without rolling their eyes at the amount of velveeta being spread around (ala Abraham Lincoln: Vampire Hunter). Del Toro crams an INCREDIBLE amount of plot into a 131 minute film, but the movie never feels rushed, or cramped, but instead flows with an incredible pace that grabs you and refuses to let go until the very end. “Pacific Rim” is one of those giant visual and auditory spectacles that is just meant to be enjoyed, not criticized. I’m sure we could all find a plot hole here and there, or some unrealistic character drama, but with such a masterful director at the helm it’s hard to just not lean back with a silly grin on your face and watch giant robots pound the tar out of oversized monsters from another dimension.


*Rating:* 

Rated PG-13 for sequences of intense sci-fi action and violence throughout, and brief language



*Video* :5stars:
[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=12911[/img]I could very well just say “perfect picture, perfect sound” and just drop the mic and walk away, but I’ll gush just a little bit more. If you can’t guess, “Pacific Rim” has one of the best pictures I’ve ever seen, and I mean EVER. The picture literally pops off the screen with Del Toro’s trademark use of bright colors and neon glows all around. The film takes place mainly in dark rainy exteriors (I guess it rains all the time in the future), but the black levels are so pristine that you can’t find a fault with the dark exterior. Black are inky and deep as can be with some absolutely mind blowing shadow detail. Whether it’s taking place in the dead of night amongst the pouring rain, or inside the brightly lit battle bunkers, the detail just pops off the screen at every turn. Facial hair, razor burn, the occasional glob of hair Gel and even a loose strand of fabric are replicated so cleanly and clearly that you would swear you’re standing right beside the people in the film. Contrasts are spot on perfect and skin tones are pleasing to the eye. The encode was given a TON of room to work with so the high bitrates really shine here. I honestly can’t find a single thing to nitpick on in this review. Easily going to be my next go-to demo disc video wise for the next few years.





*Audio* :5stars:
[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=12912[/img]Now there’s actually TWO main audio tracks for English users on the disc. One is a 5.1 DTS-HD MA track and the second is a full 7.1 DTS-HD MA track. After A/B ing the two tracks there seems to be very little difference, what is good about this scenario is that people who don’t have a 7.1 speaker system don’t have to worry about the little idiosyncrasies that happen when you downmix a 7.1 track to 5.1. That gives 5.1 users the ability to choose a native 5.1 track and 7.1 and higher users to enjoy the enhanced audio track natively without having to apply processing in the receiver or pre-pro. Now this audio mix is very much like a Kaiju itself. It grabs ahold of you, sits on your chest and then proceeds to pummel you without mercy. This is just an incredibly mind blowing and aggressive track to the extreme. The LFE light on your amps is just going to stay on the entire movie, that’s just a simple fact. Grabbing you from the get go with the battle scenes the LFE is one of the strongest and most prevalent factors of any movie I’ve seen recently. On par with “Oblivions” and “Tron Legacy” for sheer raw power, it dwarfs the two mentioned movies with the sheer amount of presence in the film. I was watching my sub amps the whole movie and I swear I never saw them turn off from lack of LFE signal. Dialogue is crystal clear, and the dynamics are absolutely stunning. Ranging from soft sounding waves lapping up on the beach to the earth shacking roar of a Jaeger vs. Kaiju battle, the film also utilizes the surrounds so much that you actually feel like you’re in a vortex of sound, battle sounds screaming around you the whole time. Honestly I felt worn out after the movie just because the sound envelopes you and sucks you into a whole nother world, filled with monsters and mayhem. Bravo Warner, Bravo.


[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=12913[/img]*Extras:* :4.5stars:
*Disc One*
• Audio Commentary
*Focus Points*
• A Film by Guillermo del Toro
• A Primer on Kaijus & Jaegers 
• Intricacy of Robot Design 
• Honoring the Kaiju Tradition 
• The Importance of Mass and Scale
• Shatterdome Ranger Roll Call 
• Jaegers Echo Human Grace
• Inside the Drift 
• Goth-Tech 
• Mega Sized Sets
• Baby Kaiju Set Visit
• Tokyo Alley Set Visit
• Orchestral Sounds from the Anteverse

*Disc 2*
• The Director's Notebook
• The Digital Artistry of "Pacific Rim"
• The Shatterdome 
• Deleted Scenes 
• Drift Space
• Blooper Reel



*Overall:* :5stars:


I had a rather disappointing summer for this year’s lineup of blockbusters. “Star Trek: Into Darkness” and “Iron Man 3” were a major let down, and even “Man of Steel” wasn’t able to give me that sense of summer “excitement” that I always look forward to. It wasn’t till I saw “Pacific Rim” (several times in a row to be precise) that I had that gleefully excited experience that I was missing so much this year. While it didn’t do as well theatrically as people had hoped for, this movie has created a cult following that is going to ensure the life of the movie for a long and healthy run on home video. Easily my favorite film of the year, the fact that the audio and video are simply stunning and the special features are so plentiful that I nearly went into apoplectic shock make this THE MUST BUY of the year. Don’t hesitate, don’t bother passing go, don’t collect $200, just go to the store and pick it up. /nerd rant. 


*Additional Information:*

Starring: Idris Elba, Ron Perlman, Charlie Hunnam, Rinko Kikuchi
Directed by: Guillermo del Toro
Written by: Travis Beacham, Guillermo del Toro
Aspect Ratio: 1.85:1 AVC
Audio: English: DTS-HD MA 5.1, English: DTS-HD MA 7.1, French, Portuguese, Spanish DD 5.1
Studio: Warner Brothers
Rated: PG-13
Runtime: 131
Blu-Ray Release Date: Oct 15th, 2013


*Buy Pacific Rim 2D Combo Pack Blu-ray on Amazon*
*Buy Pacific Rim 3D Combo Pack Blu-ray on Amazon*
*Buy Pacific Rim 3D Collectors Edition Blu-ray on Amazon*


*Recommendation: Buy It​*







More about Mike


----------



## asere

I will definitely will be getting it. Thanks for excellent review!


----------



## ALMFamily

Thanks for the review Mike!

My oldest and I went to see this at the theater and I remember turning to him at one point and saying "this is going to be an awesome movie for the HT!" Blind buy for sure!


----------



## Fatshaft

Cannot wait to blast this movie in my HT Room!

Cheers


----------



## Jon Liu

I am in the minority, but I thought this movie was AWFUL. I'm a nerd so I thought this movie was going to be up my alley, but I was wrong. Acting was horrendous and the characters were just downright annoying. I just wanted to punch the two scientists every time they were on screen. When almost every other actor spoke, I just wanted to let out a big groan. Big giant robots and monsters? Yeah, it satisfied that category to a tee.

Still, I am probably going to rent it again just so I can see it with completely different expectations. Maybe it will grow on me?

I actually enjoyed the ones you were disappointed with - Star Trek Into Darkness, Iron Man 3, and Man of Steel.


----------



## ericzim

What Mike said X 10. :T


----------



## JBrax

Thanks for the review Mike. I'm also very excited to see this one and after reading your glowing review even more so now. Day one blind buy for sure.


----------



## B- one

Wow you really liked this one. I will wait and pick it up used on blu from my favorite Family Video. Thanks for another great review.


----------



## Mike Edwards

B- one said:


> Wow you really liked this one. I will wait and pick it up used on blu from my favorite Family Video. Thanks for another great review.


not sure how you could possibly deduce that I liked this one :whistling:


----------



## tripplej

Thanks for a great writeup. I never seen such a review such as this where it just said just buy it with no questions asked! (paraphrasing of course!).. 

I never had the time to watch it in the theater. Will get it to watch at home. Thanks for the review.


----------



## Trizzly

Jon Liu said:


> I am in the minority, but I thought this movie was AWFUL.


I am right there with you. I really wanted to love this because I like big loud expensive summer blockbusters, but the human characters really ruined it for me.

The acting was hard to bear but the action scenes helped make the chore worth while.


----------



## Jon Liu

Trizzly, thank GOODNESS I'm not the only one who thought that! I've been talking to people recently because this movie is coming out on blu-ray and I had really make me feel like I was alone on this one!

I can really enjoy a campy movie, I can overlook some bad acting or awful characters, I can pretty easily turn off my brain to enjoy a nonsensical action flick, but this one might have been too much of all of the above for me to handle. I mean, I enjoyed the latest G.I. Joe flicks and Transformers movies pretty dang thoroughly, by all accounts I should've been easily satisfied by this one... but nope.

Maybe my expectations from Guillermo Del Toro were off-based or too high, so I am willing to give this another go...


----------



## pddufrene

Thanks for the review! I'm gonna have to rent it and check it out before I buy it, due to the fact there are so many different feelings about this film from friends and those on this post.


----------



## Reefdvr27

YeeeHawe, Finally a big bass movie.


----------



## Greenster

I saw this in the theater when it first came out and was very disappointed. I will have to rent it and watch it again at home to see if I like it with good bass. It may change my mind about it a little bit.


----------



## JBrax

Sounds to me as though opinions are all over the place on this movie. I am one who tends to like a movie more times than not so I still plan on adding it to the collection.


----------



## Fatshaft

This movie is all about the amount of bass that I (speaking for myself) am expecting.
I have NEVER been more excited about a movie!

Well I have it and am watching it tonight with my friend (In 3D!) at reference level with my 4x 21's and 4x 18's at +12DB hot on the subs!

I REALLY, REALLY can't wait !

This of course coming from a basshead!!!
There better be a TON of bass in this movie!
I really couldn't care less of the acting! 
For me it's all about the BASS!

Regards,


----------



## Dwight Angus

This is a day one blind buy for me. Didn't see it in the theatre & don't know much about it but I am intrigued.


----------



## DA DREAD

I love that its in 16 x 9 too......no black bars!!!!


----------



## tonyvdb

DA DREAD said:


> I love that its in 16 x 9 too......no black bars!!!!


Unless you have a 2:35,1 screen, then the black bars are much better


----------



## DA DREAD

I ain't there......yet!!!!! Lol


----------



## orion

This is a movie I will have to rent. I have to make sure all the speakers still work right? I just have to talk the wife into it


----------



## bmoney003

Will be here tomorrow. Cant wait for Saturday to watch


----------



## ericzim

Watched it again with all four subs at peak. All I can say is :hsd::hsd::hsd::hsd:


----------



## DA DREAD

Nice the way the houses shake n disintegrate


----------



## ericzim

DA DREAD said:


> Nice the way the houses shake n disintegrate


That's what it was like, glass and windows were shaking and rattling. I thought the place was going to fall apart.


----------



## DA DREAD

When I saw it at the IMAX......I couldn't wait for it to come out on bluray. ...IT THUMPS!!!!!!GAVE MY SUBS A NICE WORKOUT! !!!!!!!!


----------



## Dwight Angus

Bought the BD and watched it last night. The room was shaking. The subs were getting a workout. Great movie. I was blown away with the quality of the video. Audio/Video 5 stars. Really appreciated the 1:85 aspect ratio.

Mikes review as spot on.


----------



## Jon Liu

Okay, so I watched it again yesterday. I enjoyed it much more. Since I disliked it so much the first time, my expectations were so low going into it this time around. The movie was MUCH more enjoyable. I knew to anticipate the annoying two scientists, and I still rolled my eyes at a lot of their banter; and I also anticipated the bad acting, but could see past it. Once I overlooked those things, I sat back and was able to just enjoy the movie for what it is -- Big Robots vs Monsters.


----------



## Mike0206

Jon Liu said:


> Okay, so I watched it again yesterday. I enjoyed it much more. Since I disliked it so much the first time, my expectations were so low going into it this time around. The movie was MUCH more enjoyable. I knew to anticipate the annoying two scientists, and I still rolled my eyes at a lot of their banter; and I also anticipated the bad acting, but could see past it. Once I overlooked those things, I sat back and was able to just enjoy the movie for what it is -- Big Robots vs Monsters.


 You must be quite critical of actors in general huh? I never once thought the acting was so bad to have to look past it. I enjoyed the movie in its entirety. To each their own right? I picked up the blu-ray last night and might pop it in for a spin tonight. If you liked it better the second time around I can only imagine how much I will enjoy it this time around in my own system.


----------



## Jon Liu

Mike, oddly enough... I'm not. I think I said it previously, but I am usually pretty easy to place when it comes to movies. I think with Pacific Rim, the first time around, I had completely different expectations. With fantastic reviews from a handful movie-enthusiast friends, the idea of epic battles between robots and monsters, and Guillermo Del Toro directing it, I think I just expected a much more serious (maybe even dark) movie. When it turned out to be campy, I don't think I was in the right mentality to enjoy that.

Yes, watching it on my own system and being able to enjoy the disc's technical flawlessness added to my enjoyment this time around, too. :hsd:


----------



## Mike Edwards

Jon Liu said:


> Okay, so I watched it again yesterday. I enjoyed it much more. Since I disliked it so much the first time, my expectations were so low going into it this time around. The movie was MUCH more enjoyable. I knew to anticipate the annoying two scientists, and I still rolled my eyes at a lot of their banter; and I also anticipated the bad acting, but could see past it. Once I overlooked those things, I sat back and was able to just enjoy the movie for what it is -- Big Robots vs Monsters.


I think that's a big part of it is expectations. I see the same bad acting as you did but I think because i was EXPECTING it because that was part of the charm of those old Gojira flicks and Anime series that he pulled from I enjoyed it a lot more.... glad you got more out of it the second time around


----------



## Mike0206

Jon Liu said:


> Mike, oddly enough... I'm not. I think I said it previously, but I am usually pretty easy to place when it comes to movies. I think with Pacific Rim, the first time around, I had completely different expectations. With fantastic reviews from a handful movie-enthusiast friends, the idea of epic battles between robots and monsters, and Guillermo Del Toro directing it, I think I just expected a much more serious (maybe even dark) movie. When it turned out to be campy, I don't think I was in the right mentality to enjoy that. Yes, watching it on my own system and being able to enjoy the disc's technical flawlessness added to my enjoyment this time around, too. :hsd:


 I understand and agree completely with what you just stated. My expectations were so so with this movie going in cause of the bit of a let down ironman3 was for me. Needless to say I was pleasantly surprised after viewing it. Sometimes the expectations we have going in can make or break what we think about a movie.


----------



## Jon Liu

Mike Edwards, Indeed. I didn't have the expectations of being an homage to Gojira and various anime, but I did the 2nd time around, which helped A LOT.

Mike, for sure. Hype and expectation most definitely have ruined a number of movies for me and/or my wife in the past. 'Gravity' being the most recent one for my wife. I hyped it up so much the week we were going to see it and so she was let down when we finally did see it. Of course, for me going from a space movie like 'After Earth', a couple days before, to seeing 'Gravity' helped me enjoy it that much easier!


----------



## tcarcio

Great review Mike. :T I will pick this one up this weekend.


----------



## mpompey

I cleared out a section of my room last night (under going repair) to pop this disc in.

This movie looks and feels superb. This is THE reference blu-ray!!! Visuals, audio, and LEF is spades. The sound of the water, weather, robots, Kaijus, demands you play this at a heady volume. 

Definitely a recommended purchase.


----------



## JBrax

We watched this one last night and as Jon said the acting was pretty bad. Not that I didn't enjoy the movie because I did but really? Could they not attract some A list actors/actresses ? Audio and video was superb and the real treat of this movie for me.


----------



## mpompey

The bad acting was the beauty of the movie!

How many good actors were in any of the original Godzilla or Ultraman movies?

This is probably as close as we're gonna get to an Evangelion on the big screen.


----------



## Jon Liu

mpompey said:


> The bad acting was the beauty of the movie!
> 
> How many good actors were in any of the original Godzilla or Ultraman movies?


mpompey, this is true! You have to be in THAT mentality in order to enjoy it, and with that shift in mindset, oddly enough I am kind of looking forward to watching it again.





mpompey said:


> This is probably as close as we're gonna get to an Evangelion on the big screen.


I definitely thought something similar while watching Pacific Rim a second time. Neon Genesis Evangelion is/was still one of my favorite anime series of all time. As weird and messed up as Evangelion gets towards the end of the series, I still am fond of it.


----------



## Audiofan1

Jon Liu said:


> mpompey, this is true! You have to be in THAT mentality in order to enjoy it, and with that shift in mindset, oddly enough I am kind of looking forward to watching it again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I definitely thought something similar while watching Pacific Rim a second time. Neon Genesis Evangelion is/was still one of my favorite anime series of all time. As weird and screwed up as Evangelion gets towards the end of the series, I still am fond of it.


Over the last two nights , I just finished watching Evangelion " you're not Alone " and " You Cannot Advance" on bluray with Pacific Rim in between last night as well. similar indeed and a lot of fun :T


----------



## Jon Liu

I love "You Are Not Alone" and "You Cannot Advance"! They condense and change some of the original Evangelion episodes in a way that is very engaging. The new graphics enhancements also implemented into those discs are even better. I'm still waiting for them to finish the series off like that, but that's a topic for another thread, I guess.

Sorry for the thread-jacking!


----------



## Greenster

I am with you Jon. It is a movie one can skip ahead to the cool fight scenes and not even miss out on anything. 
When the two gave their life at the end, I did not see that anyone in the theater feeling all that bad about it. Very poor character development movie. But a great action one. I guess it is all what you want in a movie.


----------



## tonyvdb

WOW! :bigsmile: :hsd: :bigsmile: I would love to hear this on Sonnies system!
What a soundtrack on this movie! The picture quality is awesome as well, the colours are so rich and inky. 
I agree some of the acting parts lack a little but who cares LOL it's all about the battles.

Two notes: if you have a 7.1 speaker setup you have to select the 7.1 track it defaults to the 5.1 track. And watch the credits there is more.


----------



## NBPk402

I had to watch it at -30 (on my 4520) tonight... I think this movie* must* be watched cranked in order to truly enjoy it. I will watch it again when the Triax arrives.


----------



## DA DREAD

Yes cranking it up is a must!!!!!!!!! IT'S BETTER AT HOME......AND I SAW IT IN THE IMAX......HTs WERE MADE FOR MOVIES LIKE THIS!!!!!


----------



## Mike0206

This is great news! I still haven't been able to watch it this week, very long days at work!!! I will be watching it though on Sunday for sure! Cant wait! I just wish I had a pair of high quality subs to make this movie shine but I'll have to wait til next year for that


----------



## Jon Liu

Mike, your Deftechs should suffice, though (at least in the mean time)! I know that the stated frequency range digs down to 20Hz according to Deftech. Still, you'll definitely want to get a good dedicated sub to truly appreciate soundtracks like these!


----------



## Mike Edwards

Jon Liu said:


> Mike, your Deftechs should suffice, though (at least in the mean time)! I know that the stated frequency range digs down to 20Hz according to Deftech. Still, you'll definitely want to get a good dedicated sub to truly appreciate soundtracks like these!


Or two sub's  (or three or four)


----------



## Jon Liu

Yes, or two (or three or four!). I would love to add a 2+ Rythmik subs to my mix just for kicks and giggles, but truthfully, I haven't felt the need to entertain that thought too much since my towers do so incredibly well!


----------



## Prof.

I wasn't going to buy this movie but after all the good reviews on the video and audio quality, it sounds like it's worth buying and should give my horn sub a good workout!!


----------



## Mike0206

Jon Liu said:


> Mike, your Deftechs should suffice, though (at least in the mean time)! I know that the stated frequency range digs down to 20Hz according to Deftech. Still, you'll definitely want to get a good dedicated sub to truly appreciate soundtracks like these!


They do pretty good but my room is huge(~7000 cu. ft.). With REW they are fairly efficient to about 30hz and drop off fairly quickly after that. I do have an old b&w 12" ported sub I got off Craigslist that goes a tad lower and has added some extra oomph but a pair of PSA or possibly DIY subs is what I'm looking into for movies just like this. I listen at high volume and with such a huge room, I need a lot of output to pressurize the space. It'll make watching movies like pacific rim that much better!


----------



## Dwight Angus

I've watched it 3 times so far. I just skip to the battle scenes. Their incredible. The video quality is the best I've scene.


----------



## gpo

ok, this was by far the worst action movie of 2013. 

I love all kind of alien action movies like Transformers, War of The Worlds, Godzilla, Cloverfield, Star Trek, etc, but this one was stupid.... despite the good amount of LFE bass...

I disliked the actors in all ways (i.e. the scientist were silly and too jumpy for me & this captain or whatever he was supposed to be, did eventually a sort of speech... man that was the most copied speech ever). Also every guy was a lookalike of eachother ... and a bad script/story I guess. Combined this with some seriously bad acting.... 

The robots were actually quite silly also... doying all this Mike Tyson stuff...:boxer: Why not just enormeous amounts of firepower? The story itself didn't grow on me at all also; no character development or whatsoever. No, for me this is a never-watch-again movie.

Surprisingly all around the internet I see 2 camps: you like it totally or dislike it totally. You can see this also on imdb... quite strange actually.

I watched it with my girlfriend; she also felt really bored watching this movie. Friends of my watched it also and thought it was a horrendous movie also (one of them actually fell asleep).

Going to watch World War Z tonight; hope it is much better... :foottap:

GPO


----------



## DA DREAD

Iron Man 3 was the worst one!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mike0206

gpo said:


> ok, this was by far the worst action movie of 2013. I love all kind of alien action movies like Transformers, War of The Worlds, Godzilla, Cloverfield, Star Trek, etc, but this one was stupid.... despite the good amount of LFE bass... I disliked the actors in all ways (i.e. the scientist were silly and too jumpy for me & this captain or whatever he was supposed to be, did eventually a sort of speech... man that was the most copied speech ever). Also every guy was a lookalike of eachother ... and a bad script/story I guess. Combined this with some seriously bad acting.... The robots were actually quite silly also... doying all this Mike Tyson stuff...:boxer: Why not just enormeous amounts of firepower? The story itself didn't grow on me at all also; no character development or whatsoever. No, for me this is a never-watch-again movie. Surprisingly all around the internet I see 2 camps: you like it totally or dislike it totally. You can see this also on imdb... quite strange actually. I watched it with my girlfriend; she also felt really bored watching this movie. Friends of my watched it also and thought it was a horrendous movie also (one of them actually fell asleep). Going to watch World War Z tonight; hope it is much better... :foottap: GPO


 You like cloverfield, Godzilla and transformers over this movie? Interesting.......


----------



## Mike0206

DA DREAD said:


> Iron Man 3 was the worst one!!!!!!!!!!


 I'm pretty much with you on that!


----------



## gpo

Mike0206 said:


> You like cloverfield, Godzilla and transformers over this movie? Interesting.......


Yes, well in my opinion: transformers are better and more fun movies to watch.... Cloverfield was also a great ride; incredibly involving feeling like the world is torn apart... Pacific Rim wasn't even near this whole feeling.

I was really eager to watch Pacific Rim after hearing good things about it and I like big things that explode & are crashing and stuff like that, but there was almost no moment in the movie that I thought it was worth watching... despite that I watched the whole movie to give it a chance... 

Of course this is all taste, there are also thousands of people disliking big blockbusters as Transformers, Cloverfield, LoTR.... :unbelievable:

GPO


----------



## DA DREAD

Transformers is DOPE especially 2 & 3......I'm 43 I grew up on the original cartoon....they did a great job on Transformers! !!!!


----------



## Mike0206

gpo said:


> Yes, well in my opinion: transformers are better and more fun movies to watch.... Cloverfield was also a great ride; incredibly involving feeling like the world is torn apart... Pacific Rim wasn't even near this whole feeling. I was really eager to watch Pacific Rim after hearing good things about it and I like big things that explode & are crashing and stuff like that, but there was almost no moment in the movie that I thought it was worth watching... despite that I watched the whole movie to give it a chance...  Of course this is all taste, there are also thousands of people disliking big blockbusters as Transformers, Cloverfield, LoTR.... :unbelievable: GPO


 Fair enough. I'm one of those people that dislike some of those movies you stated and your probably thinking "how can this guy like pacific rim and not transformers!" Lol. Sometimes it's just a matter of the mood we are in when we watch a movie. Plain and simple. Sometimes the actors in the movie irritate us so much that we can't get passed it( Shia LaBeouf). Other times the fact that there isn't any real famous actors or "A" list actors leads us to have low expectations and then we are surprised when we see it and for me pacific rim was the latter. I wasn't expecting it to be a phenomenal movie as far as acting is concerned and I think that made all the difference in the world for me as to why I enjoyed it so much. Thanks for your input gpo.


----------



## gpo

Mike0206 said:


> Fair enough. I'm one of those people that dislike some of those movies you stated and your probably thinking "how can this guy like pacific rim and not transformers!" Lol. Sometimes it's just a matter of the mood we are in when we watch a movie. Plain and simple. Sometimes the actors in the movie irritate us so much that we can't get passed it( Shia LaBeouf). Other times the fact that there isn't any real famous actors or "A" list actors gives us with low expectations and then we are surprised when we see it and for me pacific rim was the latter. I wasn't expecting it to be a phenomenal movie as far as acting is concerned and I think that made all the difference in the world for me as to why I enjoyed it so much. Thanks for your input gpo.


No problem at all. If everybody would like the same thing, then it would get a bit boring on this world.... 



GPO


----------



## Greenster

As stated before people even love this movie or hate it. Not many in the middle on this movie.


----------



## 3dbinCanada

Greenster said:


> As stated before people even love this movie or hate it. Not many in the middle on this movie.


Sorry man. I don't want to call you wrong or anything but... :bigsmile:

I watched the 2D version last night. Picture quality is outstanding and the surrounds were put to good use. I thought this flic would have a hot bass track In keeping with the nature of the film but I ended up having to turn up the bass. I liked this film but I like the Transformer series better. I was somehow disappointed with this film and I'm glad I didn't pay to watch it in the theater. Maybe a 2nd go around will change my outlook of it. I may be the only person on this thread to have a luke warm reception of it. *shrugs* It is what it is.


----------



## jd371

I watched it Saturday night and liked it for it what it was, a "popcorn" movie. Reminded me of the Godzilla matinnee's when I was a kid. The theater I would go to wouldn't dim the house lights all the way, pocorn throwing, talking....just silly fun.
On a sad note, the explosion at the end blew my Velodyne sub. The foam surround had deteriorated and finally gave. I ordered a new foam surround repair kit...hope it's not that hard to fix.


----------



## mpompey

If there was a movie I wanted my subs to die at the end of Pacific Rim would be on a short list.

That would probably include: 

War of the Worlds (2005)
LOTR: Return of the King
Avatar


----------



## Mike0206

I watched it last night in 2D and I absolutely loved it! I'm sorry but after everyone was talking about the acting being bad and me seeing it this time around, I did not see that to be the case. There was a lot of good acting moments in the movie and if anything the chemistry between mako and the Marshall was spot on IMO. Then the scene where she is a little girl remembering what happened to her was IMO a phenomenal acting job by that little girl! It was intense. I loved it in theaters and had some friends over to watch it, some whoa had seen it before and some who hadn't. The ones who had seen it before enjoyed it more this time around as did I and the ones who hadn't seen it before were in awe! The 1.85:1 aspect ratio helped a lot in the visuals as well since the scenes weren't too narrow so you could see the action without squinting.


Edit: squinting because 2.35 on a 55" is kind of tight.


----------



## smurphy522

Should have seen this in the theaters w/my son.

Bought it the other day, glad I did! Really enjoyed it in the media room.

Not as cheesy as I though it would be. Thin plot and development but that did not distract from the overall Sci-Fi enjoyment; especially for my 9yr old!

A must have addition to the Sci-Fi library


----------



## cavchameleon

Mike,

Thanks again for the great review. We finally saw Pacific Rim. It was enjoyable for entertainment sake but not the best. The Audio and Video are 5 stars. Acting was good. But, the story line we found a bit weak compared to the likes of Star Trek and others. Still, enjoyed.


----------



## 3dbinCanada

mpompey said:


> If there was a movie I wanted my subs to die at the end of Pacific Rim would be on a short list.
> 
> That would probably include:
> 
> War of the Worlds (2005)
> LOTR: Return of the King
> Avatar


I did not find Pacific Rim all that hot for bass. I had to dial it up to get it to a level which I would have expected it to be. Battleship had far better bass then PR. War of The Worlds..most definately :T


----------



## phreak

Fatshaft said:


> at reference level with my 4x 21's and 4x 18's at +12DB hot on the subs! /QUOTE]
> 
> I watched it on bro-in-law system with a Mirage 100W 2x 6" sub in a 800ft3 room. And it pounded. Can't wait to hear it on my system. Can't imagine hearing it on Fatshaft's.
> 
> My kids are fascinated with Power Rangers. When my wife popped her head in the room 3/4 through Pacific Rim and asked "How is it?" I said "This is what Power Rangers would be like if Power Rangers weren't bad"


----------



## Mike Edwards

I think this summed it up nicely 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fupWquPNoTc&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Mike0206

Mike Edwards said:


> I think this summed it up nicely  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fupWquPNoTc&feature=youtu.be


 lol! Pretty much....way more favorable though then the honest trailer of ironman3.


----------



## DA DREAD

Mike Edwards said:


> I think this summed it up nicely
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fupWquPNoTc&feature=youtu.be


HAHAHAHA funny


----------



## mpompey

phreak said:


> my kids are fascinated with power rangers. When my wife popped her head in the room 3/4 through pacific rim and asked "how is it?" i said "this is what power rangers would be like if power rangers didn't suck."


oh yeah!!!


----------



## B- one

jd371 said:


> I watched it Saturday night and liked it for it what it was, a "popcorn" movie. Reminded me of the Godzilla matinnee's when I was a kid. The theater I would go to wouldn't dim the house lights all the way, pocorn throwing, talking....just silly fun.
> On a sad note, the explosion at the end blew my Velodyne sub. The foam surround had deteriorated and finally gave. I ordered a new foam surround repair kit...hope it's not that hard to fix.


I would take that as I need to upgrade.


----------



## 3dbinCanada

Mike Edwards said:


> I think this summed it up nicely
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fupWquPNoTc&feature=youtu.be


That's a good chuckle


----------



## phreak

Mike Edwards said:


> I think this summed it up nicely  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fupWquPNoTc&feature=youtu.be


Ok, that trailer accurately tagged everything but the massive LFE


----------



## ericzim

Mike Edwards said:


> I think this summed it up nicely
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fupWquPNoTc&feature=youtu.be


Yup that sums it all up nicely. Funny that the trailer mentioned inner nine year old. When I was nine I wanted to be Godzilla, Kaiju extraordinaire. Probably why I enjoyed Pacific Rim so much.


----------



## Picture_Shooter

3dbinCanada said:


> I did not find Pacific Rim all that hot for bass. I had to dial it up to get it to a level which I would have expected it to be. Battleship had far better bass then PR. War of The Worlds..most definately :T


Put an amazing workout on my Rythmik! :hsd:


----------



## Picture_Shooter

Mike Edwards said:


> I think this summed it up nicely
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fupWquPNoTc&feature=youtu.be



I enjoy those "Honest Reviews" as they make me chuckle and is fun to watch. I will say PR was a action packed enjoyable 'turn your brain off" kind of movie! :bigsmile::T


----------



## jd371

B- one said:


> I would take that as I need to upgrade.


Believe me I'd love to upgrade. The Velodyne is one of two subs I have in the room (BIC Acoustech H-100), and I can't upgrade until both of them are dead and beyond repairable. But, I was able to fix the foam surround and the Velodyne and it is as good as new.
I have my nephews coming over this weekend and will give Pacific Rim another shot at blowing my speakers.


----------



## RTS100x5

AMAZING LFE :yikes:


----------



## jmilton7043

Didn't the silly ending remind you of Independence Day? I was hoping for so much from the story line and was disappointed.


----------



## Tweaked05

I love the movie. Here's the deal, if I can sit for 2 hours and forget everything, then it was good. Not to mention the LFE was AWESOME. Surprised me. I thought I was the only one who thought it had an astounding picture quality. I was blown away at how things looked so clear I thought I was looking through a window. Pure Awesome.


----------



## asere

Tweaked05 said:


> I love the movie. Here's the deal, if I can sit for 2 hours and forget everything, then it was good. Not to mention the LFE was AWESOME. Surprised me. I thought I was the only one who thought it had an astounding picture quality. I was blown away at how things looked so clear I thought I was looking through a window. Pure Awesome.


I agree PQ was excellent not to mention the audio.


----------



## Dwight Angus

I have watched PR several times. The PQ is one of the best I've seen. The audio is equally as good and punishing to my audio system.


----------

